# My first granddog



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Webster went to the bridge this evening. It was a hard decision (of course) for our daughter and her husband. Webster was 17, a large smooth coat JRT. He was the nicest boy, always well-mannered in the house and affectionate.

He was mostly blind, deaf, incontinent and had a bad heart. He was having a lot of bad days where he's just stand and kind of collapse. Sometimes he'd walk into furniture and just stand there. His joy of life was just gone. Time to let him go.

She rescued him when he was 5. He'd been through rescue twice in 6 months and for all of his life, we could never figure out why...he was that nice.

So a few thoughts for my daughter and her husband would be appreciate. I will miss him and have been in tears for most of the day.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for his loss, sending warm thoughts to you and your daughter and sil.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your daughter's loss of Webster. Sounds like she gave him a wonderful life!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Webster for your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very Sorry*

I am so very sorry to hear about Webster.

Please tell your daughter and her husband how sorry I am!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. God speed Webster.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I will tell them. It's bittersweet when they're so old. He was a part of our family for such a long time and yet it's never long enough.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Webster, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Godspeed sweet little Webster.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Gentle roooos for Webster & his humans.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So Sorry to hear about Webster... but he had a great life with your daughter and her family.

Hugs and kisses to you and your family.

Rest in peace sweet Webster.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Webster. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with your daughter and son-in-law. Run free and happy, Webster.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Godspeed Webster and enjoy meeting all your buddies at the bridge. Please tell your daughter and her husband how sorry we are to hear about his passing.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass condolences to your daughter and husband - sounds like Webster was lucky to find his forever home,

Run free Webster


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all so much. Last night was the first night they came home to no Webster. It was hard. There was usually his 'mess' to clean up in the kitchen and the feed him and pills. Then he'd mess before they could get him out. But still...it wasn't the same without him.

Sascha is filling the hole nicely. She's a cuddle bug and playful. At least they still have a sweet dog to come home to.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

sometimes it takes a while for a dog to find the right family for him.
I'm glad Webster found his family and so sorry for their loss.


----------

